# Custom user titles...



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I'd love to be able to make my own user title, but it would take me about 3 years to get 1500 posts so that I could make one. Most members will never reach 1500 posts. Why not make this feature available to everyone?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Looks like a couple people are going to be getting there...

Rking and jrjcd are both right there...


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

You just have to give up your life like James_F and just post all day long to get the count up... You would think that in Scottsdale it would be nice weather for golf or something....

All kidding aside that picture of the Dell Dude is exactly as I picture James_F!


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I kinda thought he looked like Britney (hint - put another Britney avatar up!)


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...actually, i was hoping to get there under the radar and avoid another post thread...lol


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

Or.............
You could contribute a little to the community to keep this Fourm commercial free....
Every little bit helps.
And who knows...
Maybe you MIGHT be issued a custom user title.
I don't know???
Who knows.......
It doesn't hurt to try.
Be generous!
I'm sure that DBSTalk will appreciate anything that is donated.
Just MHO............
Thanks


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Hey, "Barn", er, STXJim. How did you get your custom title wth only 300 posts? Did you bribe Chris????


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

Yep..
Every weekend I have to fly to Texas and wash his truck.
I thought it would be worth it but this crap is starting to get old.

Actually when we were debating if we were going to continue using user titles or not I was a "Godfather". I was opposed to the user titles and I hated the "Godfather" status.
I then asked if he would reduce my rank to "Legend" as a permanent user title. 
He agreeded and then I realized that as a permanent "Legend" I would be a 'lost title' as everyone passed me.
Since I gave up my status I asked Chris if I could add 'in my own mind' to distinguish me from the other "Legends".
He said no problem..............
....and then told me I had to do the truck thing. 
Thanks Chris!
Hey Nick....
Have you ever heard the phrase..."Mind your own business". :lol:
Are you happy now Mr. Nosey?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mike123abc _
> *You just have to give up your life like James_F and just post all day long to get the count up.*


Actually I don't care about post counts. I'd rather just see them go away.

What I really like is driving all you guys nuts. That and work is light right now...


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

please-let's not start this again....lol


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

That was for you...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Why does the word "deja-vu" come into my mind. 

Some people have custom titles who have not reached their "goal" yet because we like picking on some of our members. 

Of course if anyone really wanted a custom title you could always PM me with what you would want and if I am in a good mood I just might give you the title you want.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...or if you're in a bad mood, you might give them the title they deserve...lol


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

Scott, Jack....
Why are you guys picking on me? :shrug:
What have I done to offend you?  :rolling:


----------

